# "It was good for me to be afflicted!"



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2007)

"It was good for me to be afflicted!" Psalm 119:71

A gracious soul secretly concludes—as stars shine 
brightest in the night, so God will make my soul shine 
and glisten like gold, while I am in this furnace—and 
when I come out of the furnace of affliction. 'He knows 
the way that I take; and when He has tried me, I shall 
come forth as gold!' Job 23:10. 

Surely, as the taste of honey opened Jonathan's eyes; 
so this cross, this affliction—shall open my eyes. By this 
stroke I shall come to have a clearer sight of my sins and 
of my self, and a fuller sight of my God! Job 33:27-28; 
40:4-5; 13:1-7.

Surely this affliction shall proceed in the purging away 
of my dross! Isaiah 1:25.

Surely as ploughing of the ground kills the weeds, and 
harrowing breaks hard clods; so these afflictions shall 
kill my sins, and soften my heart! Hosea 5:15, 6:1-3.

Surely as the plaster draws out the infectious core; so 
the afflictions which are upon me shall draw out the 
core of pride, the core of self-love, the core of envy, 
the core of earthliness, the core of formality, the core 
of hypocrisy! Psalm 119:67, 71.

Surely by these afflictions, the Lord will crucify my 
heart more and more to the world; and the world to 
my heart! Gal. 6:14; Psalm 131:1-3.

Surely by these afflictions, the Lord will keep pride 
from my soul! Job 33:14-21.

Surely these afflictions are but the Lord's pruning-knives, 
by which He will bleed my sins, and prune my heart, and 
make it more fertile and fruitful! They are but the Lord's 
potion, by which He will clear me, and rid me of those
spiritual diseases and maladies, which are most deadly 
and dangerous to my soul!

Affliction is such a healing potion, as will carry away all 
soul-diseases, better than all other remedies! Zech. 13:8-9.

Surely these afflictions shall increase my spiritual 
communion with God! Rom. 5:3-4.

Surely by these afflictions, I shall be made to partake more 
of God's holiness! Heb. 12:10. As black soap makes white 
clothes—so do sharp afflictions make holy hearts!

Surely by these afflictions, the Lord will draw out my heart 
more and more to seek Him! 'In their afflictions they will 
seek Me early.' Hosea 5:15. In times of affliction, Christians 
will industriously, speedily, early seek unto their Lord!

Surely by these trials and troubles, the Lord will fix my 
soul more than ever upon the great concernments of the 
eternal world! John 14:1-3; Rom. 8:17, 18; 2 Cor. 4:16-18.

Surely by these afflictions the Lord will work in me more 
tenderness and compassion towards those who are afflicted! 
Hebrews 10:34, 13:3.

Surely these afflictions are but God's love-tokens! 'As many 
as I love—I rebuke and chasten,' Rev. 3:19. So says the holy 
Christian—'O my soul! be quiet, be still. All is sent in love, all 
is a fruit of divine favor. I see honey upon the top of every 
twig; I see the rod is but a rosemary branch; I have sugar 
with my gall, and wine with my wormwood; therefore be 
silent, O my soul!' 

Afflictions abase the carnal attractions of the world outside 
us—which might entice us! Affliction abates the lustiness of 
the flesh within us—which might otherwise ensnare us! 

Afflictions humble us and keep us low! Holy hearts will be 
humble under the afflicting hand of God. When God's rod 
is upon their backs—their mouths shall be in the dust! A
godly heart will lie lowest, when the hand of God is lifted 
highest.

All this proves that affliction is a mighty advantage to us! 

"It was good for me to be afflicted!" Psalm 119:71

THOMAS BROOKS


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 6, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2007)

Amen! Thanks for posting that James.


----------

